# If you were a giant and could make other people become giants what would you do?



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

I would stomp on buildings and make all my school friends giant xD


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd crush a bank down and clean the ocean.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2014)

Is this the plot of Attack on Titan?


----------



## Flop (Jun 9, 2014)

I would keeps Oath's ugly face from crushing Termina ;D


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 9, 2014)

I would swim the depth of the sea to find the Krakon


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool ideas everyone i would crush every house except mine and my friends hate school so they would probably crush my school as well xDD


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 9, 2014)

is this attack on titan

edit** OH BEATEN TO THE PUNCH;;

I would answer my own question but thatd be spoilers laf


since I was beaten to the sarcastic *******, punch, ill actually answer and say id probably donate a lot of blood and assist in construction bc I have good values and dont want to ruin the lives of lots of people by crushing buildings


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

No Debinoresu


----------



## Titi (Jun 9, 2014)

How big of a giant? If I were big enough I'd terminate humanity.


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

As big as the whole universe


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2014)

I would be god damn gaurdian of the rainforest, no cutting down trees with kay the giant around uwu


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

What would you eat as a giant?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2014)

be the only giant and step on ppl i dont like


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd do everything I could do to try and get back to normal. c:


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

I would do the same as you sockhead.


----------



## Hot (Jun 9, 2014)

I wouldn't make any other person be giant. I'd like to break into the North Korean army and stomp on 'em, though.


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

I would also stomp on all the killers in the world.


----------



## Alice (Jun 9, 2014)

N64dude said:


> I would do the same as you sockhead.



how sociopathic. You guys have problems.







join us in saving termina.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

Step on people I don't like


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

Alice said:


> how sociopathic. You guys have problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But wouldn't you do the same Alice?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

how tall are we talkin here?


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

How tall hmm? As tall as a skyscraper


----------



## Aradai (Jun 9, 2014)

Stomp on this one dude I HATE SO MUCH and prolly make ants a few millimeters bigger so we can see them better.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 9, 2014)

Titi said:


> How big of a giant? If I were big enough I'd terminate humanity.



Wow. That's so beautiful.


----------



## Alice (Jun 9, 2014)

N64dude said:


> But wouldn't you do the same Alice?



Nope. I don't hate anyone enough to wish death on them. That's a bad way to think.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 9, 2014)

Probably try to find a way to not be a giant. 

Or unleash a plague of giant-sized spiders, because I refuse to suffer alone.


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

Alice said:


> Nope. I don't hate anyone enough to wish death on them. That's a bad way to think.



Yeah you're right i would help people and save people.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

maybe take a swim in the atlantic or climb a mountian?
i'm lame i know


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

That's not lame


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 9, 2014)

not turn anyone to a giant as thats big time screw up

id use my powers to help world


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

What would you do help the world as a giant Kenny?


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 9, 2014)

I would eat sexy men and walk everywhere with no shoes on and bathe in the ocean before I do the splits and swallow people whole in my nasty anus
I'd also lock my friends in cages and lower them into volcanoes. I'd also dip my toe into lava and fall back and kill thousands


----------



## Aradai (Jun 9, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I would eat sexy men and walk everywhere with no shoes on and bathe in the ocean before I do the splits and swallow people whole in my nasty anus
> I'd also lock my friends in cages and lower them into volcanoes. I'd also dip my toe into lava and fall back and kill thousands



You sound like you'd have a lot of fun.


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I would eat sexy men and walk everywhere with no shoes on and bathe in the ocean before I do the splits and swallow people whole in my nasty anus
> I'd also lock my friends in cages and lower them into volcanoes. I'd also dip my toe into lava and fall back and kill thousands



No offense even I wouldn't do that too gross.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 9, 2014)

I usually freak out over things so i dont think that would end well XD I would probably be all self conscious and be like
TELL ME DOES THIS DRESS MAKE ME LOOK FAT!?
IT DOES DOESN'T IT?!
ITS JUST BECAUSE IM A GIANT, ISN'T IT?!
*runs away crying*
But after the initial shock i shall find an awesome friend and turn them into a giant so we can have happy giant adventures ( ；?Д｀)
Either that or i'd just sing the attack on titan theme all day while stomping around the city.


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

What would your food source be!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 9, 2014)

N64dude said:


> What would your food source be!



trees and stuff.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2014)

also do I still have to be humanoid if I was a giant?




Spoiler: cause if I was giant, I would want to look something like this 














Spoiler: or this


----------



## N64dude (Jun 9, 2014)

yep


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2014)

N64dude said:


> What would your food source be!



I would eat rocks uwu


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 9, 2014)

N64dude said:


> No offense even I wouldn't do that too gross.


You'd be my first victim


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 9, 2014)

Being a giant.
EXPECTATION:


kayocalypse said:


> also do I still have to be humanoid if I was a giant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALITY:


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 9, 2014)

idk I would just sit there I guess. I don't want to kill everyone


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Being a giant.
> EXPECTATION:
> 
> REALITY:
> ...



lol, well at least I'd be Kawaii umu -shot-


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 9, 2014)

I would go pay a visit to Justin Bieber right in the middle of a concert of his and eat him. Then I would spit him out on one of his cray cray fans.


----------



## Titi (Jun 9, 2014)

Waffleking720 said:


> I would go pay a visit to Justin Bieber right in the middle of a concert of his and eat him. Then I would spit him out on one of his cray cray fans.



South Park did that.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 9, 2014)

Hide in the mountains because I would be naked and ashamed.

Giants don't have clothes in their sizes


----------



## WonderK (Jun 9, 2014)

Attack on Titan of course.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Caius (Jun 9, 2014)

If I was a giant I'd be about 6 ft tall. That is a giant to me. 


I'm down.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

do what i want cos can

RAID THE FOOD FACTORIES 8D


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd want to be so big that the largest of whales seem no bigger than a dog in comparison. Then I can attempt to explore the oceans without fear that something big and scary is gonna devour me in a single bite.


----------



## mob (Jun 10, 2014)

destroy everything


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 10, 2014)

Rebuild everything.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 10, 2014)

Destroy the things Gandalf rebuilt and rebuild it again.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 10, 2014)

Stomp all the bad people out and give humanity a chance to actually advance forward.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 10, 2014)

Mmm probably explore a lot of places then I'd build myself a massive mansion and build anyone I care about a mansion too or y'know whatever they want to live in. Just build like my own little town and only allow certain people in it so it'd be like a game of sims or something I guess. Like I'd organise where houses went and decide who I wanted to let in and if someone was giving anyone in my town a hard time they can expect to be thrown to the bottom of the ocean or placed in a really really really high tree (or I could just squish them I'm not really picky about how they die). Then I'd go befriend a whale.


----------



## Cou (Jun 10, 2014)

hahaha hahahaha hahahahahahaha I would act like a titan except I won't eat human ew that's disgusting, but just like idk scare them.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 10, 2014)

I just imagined people stuck between my toes.. xDD
but we wont have any clothes to fit us tho.. D:


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 10, 2014)

Hide in the bushes while you threaten a professional designer (or probably several) to make you some


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 10, 2014)

but the males gon have a bigger problem xDD


----------



## puppy (Jun 10, 2014)

i would say help people but they would eventually turn on me out of fear even after all i did for them then i would prolly crush them


----------



## Kildor (Jun 10, 2014)

Cou said:


> hahaha hahahaha hahahahahahaha I would act like a titan except I won't eat human ew that's disgusting, but just like idk scare them.



But humans taste like fried chicken.


----------



## N64dude (Jun 10, 2014)

Your could choose to have your clothes grow with you or not.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 10, 2014)

you should probably turn a therapist into a giant


----------



## N64dude (Jun 10, 2014)

lol why?


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

N64dude said:


> lol why?


Because you need one


----------



## N64dude (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh ok


----------



## macuppie (Jun 10, 2014)

Omg when I first saw this I immediately though Attack on Titan xD. I would probably "accidentally" fall on my enemies


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 10, 2014)

I would stop wars by grabbing the missiles and throwing them at people I hate. Then I would be a sit in the sea and laugh at the tiny little blue whales


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I would swim the depth of the sea to find the Krakon



THIS.


----------



## epona (Jun 10, 2014)

i would go and live deep in the forests of venezuela and heroic adventurers would seek me out for my wisdom and counsel every few hundred years


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 10, 2014)

i would move all the cool mountains n **** to my town so it won't be ugly anymore


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd swim across the ocean like it was a swimming pool.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd stomp on those that upset me and make all of my best friends giants.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 10, 2014)

Titi said:


> South Park did that.


Aww I'm too late. Oh well at least someone did it right?


----------



## N64dude (Jun 15, 2014)

Where would you sleep as a giant.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 15, 2014)

I would somehow turn my laptop into a person, make it giant, and turn it back into a laptop so I could play on TBT. I would do the same thing for my 3DS.


----------



## mob (Jun 15, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Destroy the things Gandalf rebuilt and rebuild it again.



i would destroy those then rebuild them badly


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd kill everyone

everyone

like mario


----------



## N64dude (Jun 19, 2014)

What would you protect as a giant?


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

My Mother 3 shrine.
Nobody touches it.


----------



## N64dude (Jun 19, 2014)

I would protect my house


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2014)

I would attack things as I would probably be a Titan


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jun 19, 2014)

Honestly, if I was giant sized, I'd probably the same size as a normal person xD so I'd live my giant ( normal) sized life with everyone else xD


----------

